# Ferret proofing a shed



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

The ferrets currently live in an aviary type construction in the shed, like so:









As you can see at the right side of the shed there is a gap a few inches in width which has now been rectified. Just out of shot is the top of the structure which has a large triangular gap, mainly because the sheds on a wonk and it took us long enough to get the rest of it in without making another bit aswell :lol2:
Since rectifying the escapee problem via the gap at the side, the ferrets have discovered if they carry on climbing the sides of the shed they can get over the top and escape (only to the front part of the shed, they cant get out). 

Im really worried about them falling and hurting themselves, but Im at a loss what to do now.

If I block the top part of the structure they can still climb and fall, I dont have the kind of money it would take to make the sides of the shed unclimbable, nor do I have the spare dosh to buy/build hutches. Besides which if I got hutches It'd defy the whole object of me putting them in the shed, as I wanted to give them room to run around and play.

Does anyone have any ideas? Im at a total loss.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Stick a length of wood across the mesh near the bottom of the frame. They won't be able to climb any higher.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> The ferrets currently live in an aviary type construction in the shed, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't imagine why you think it will be fiendishly expensive to make it so they can't climb the sides of the shed. All you need is some shelf brackets screw them in to the sides, then place planks, cut down MDF or any other cheap stuff you can find at the tip to make an overhang. So in effect you'll have a shelf running right around the inside of the shed at whatever height you think safe. Make sure they are a good 10 inches deep.
Or, take them out of the shed temporarily, and plaster the walls with a smooth finish. A sack of plaster, enough to do the job you want, will only cost around a fiver.Or, attach plasterboard to the wwall, and get some really cheap tiles and tile the plasterboard. They won't get to climb tiles.
There are always ways to do stuff on the cheap.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They would still climb from the shelf upwards! They are pretty able climbers. I would say not to worry. My numbnuts climb up their indoor cage and then jump from the top (5ft) to the ground!!!!! When they go in their new outdoor court it will be 6ft high!

Marina


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

We've decided on the shelf running around the inside of the shed about 4ft up, hadnt thought about plastering the shed actually....Im useless at DIY so wouldnt have thought it possible :lol2:
The only place we can get DIY stuff around here is expensive (compared to where i was in wales anyway), I think MDF 8x4ft is £15 a sheet...im not sure :blush: Hopefully with this shelving up they wont be able to do it anymore, I worry about them an awful lot! Failing that, I think we'll go with the plaster option because that sounds good  

I shall pop down and price stuff up in the morning Thank you so much! :notworthy:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> They would still climb from the shelf upwards! They are pretty able climbers. I would say not to worry. My numbnuts climb up their indoor cage and then jump from the top (5ft) to the ground!!!!! When they go in their new outdoor court it will be 6ft high!
> 
> Marina


 Im not alone then! Its amazing that when theyre out playing they'll bend and flex as if they dont have any bones but I dont half worry about them when I see them jump! I can be stood there talking one minute and the next thing I know theres a ferret flying past my head!:lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> ferret flying past my head!:lol2:


Ninja ferrets, yeah they are complete nut jobs. Mine go totally pyhsco if they dont get out at least once a day!

Marina


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I worry too much about them :blush:
I think we may just wire the top, one of my biggest fears is an escapee...again. Because the sheds wonky its quite easy for them to push the door open so I think if we wire the gap up the top and sort the outer door out it'll stop me worrying so much. I still cant get over the fact that they dont hurt themselves when they launch themselves through the air:lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

This was one of the biggest reasons i didnt want mine outside but having the baby in the house makes it really difficult to get them out for any reasonable length of time.

Marina


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I just didnt like them being caged all the time, my cage is pretty big but 3 ferrets cant run around in it properly, so when I moved here we decided to make them theyre own little palace  Im going to get hold of some industrial tubing to run around in as well as any other stuff I think will take their fancy  Maybe some mobiles and things! :no1:


----------

